# Detective Robert Eugene Beane



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Detective Robert Eugene Beane 
*Beauregard Parish Sheriff's Office
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 5, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, May 5, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detective Robert Beane was killed in an automobile accident in Caddo Parish. He and three other deputies where en route to a tactical training conference at the Caddo Sheriff's Training Academy when a tractor trailer pulled into the roadway in front of their path, causing a collision.

The other three deputies suffered injuries in the crash.
Agency Contact Information
Beauregard Parish Sheriff's Office
120 South Stewart Street
DeRidder, LA 70634

Phone: (337) 462-2400

_*Please contact the Beauregard Parish Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Detective Beane


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Detective


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Rest In Peace Brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Detective Beane!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Detective.


----------

